# WUR Electrical plug



## lowburb (May 14, 2005)

The clip portion of the electrical plug on my WUR has broken off so it just sits on the connections. Is there a source for replacement plugs?


----------



## lowburb (May 14, 2005)

Anyone have an idea?


----------



## marsmann (Dec 18, 2005)

What part exactly is broken? Just the locking metal clip? 

If so, I would source one from the junkyards for either the clip itself or the whole connector with pigtails. Then you can splice and solder the replacement on and it should be good after that. Also, while I am not 100% certain, I think the connector is the same as the one you would find on the cold start valve, or other sensors. Same would apply - source a used on off of the classifieds here or the boneyard.

Electronic parts suppliers do carry these, and Ebay has them as well I just don't know what they are called specifically. If someone else here knows what that type of clip is called, you will be able to buy a new one.


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

It's a Junior Power Timer connector, made by AMP / Tyco (AKA TE Connectivity.) 
Can get the housings (with the locking wire - I don't think that they sell the locking wire by itself) from, say, Mouser (great place for electrical bits, so long as you know what you're looking for.)
http://www.mouser.com/TE-Connectivi...er-Series/_/N-1ehb5?P=1yzms27Z1yzs6iiZ1z0spqa


----------



## lowburb (May 14, 2005)

https://order.germanparts.ca/produc...=4&subapplication=391&search_type=APPLICATION

I found it!


----------

